# College Week in Tremblant



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

week of shredding and partying in tremblant with hot college girls... its shitty, don't go


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, the gay bars in tremblant are prime. So many well hung guys if you know what i mean. It must be something in the water. The skiing is great, me and my boyfriend loved kissing at the top of every hill. Hopefully you have fun there! Dont forget the an** lube and body oil!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^gross....tremblant is sick though never been there for college week though


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

way to ruin the thread taylor. i hope your new burton vapor gets lost in the mail


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Cmoney716 said:


> way to ruin the thread taylor. i hope your new burton vapor gets lost in the mail



I loled.

Hehe I really wanna hit up tremblant during college week. Seeing as I speak french that would help my swagger with the ladies


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

yan where do you go to college?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, i was thinking about hitting it with some buddies


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I go to college in calgary
At Sait specifically. Im not in tremblant but i have many relative living nearby


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

my buddy went to this last year. he said he counted a total of 12 hot girls the entire 4 days that he was there. he said every girl there was overweight and from nearby towns, he said the mountains was all guys. so i dunno about the ladies aspect... but he said the boarding was amazing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

wow what is a buzz kill but as far as the snow from what i see they dont really get that much, hopefully they get pounded like they did last year


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm, when i was there it wasn't all that amazing, and that's interesting about the lack of the female gender


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

mistersir said:


> my buddy went to this last year. he said he counted a total of 12 hot girls the entire 4 days that he was there. he said every girl there was overweight and from nearby towns, he said the mountains was all guys. so i dunno about the ladies aspect... but he said the boarding was amazing.


----------

